# Hi I'm new to the forum and new to portrait drawing I jjust started drawing seriously



## Brian Mullin (May 29, 2017)

I jjust started drawing seriously two months ago before that I did draw but simple things only using a number 2 pencil..here is some of my latest..I have never taken a class or studied art I'm self taught if u have any pointers much appreciated


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Why haven't you taken classes? That would be my first tip. Another tip is when drawing portraits, it's absolutely necessary to get the details correct. The tilt of the head, the direction of the eyes, size and shape of every feature. Also don't be afraid to use the white of the paper and different and darker shades of pencils. You want to capture a wide range of values.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

Great starter pieces. Just gave good advice, i would only add, keep drawing, the more you draw the better you get.


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome, your sketches are fantastic! If you are interested in taking classes, I would suggest life drawing classes it will help you with shapes and depths of real life sketching


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

It's a pleasure meeting you Brian! :biggrin:

We have an *article* that may give you some good tips too.

*Simple Tips for Creating Lifelike Portraits*


----------

